# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Blog: Consejos y beneficios de crearlo

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de buscar una buena estrategia para obtener más clientes cuando entren a mi sitio web, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de la creación de un blog, el cual me ayuda a que mis clientes se queden más tiempo o generar nuevos a partir de generar temas de interés para los clientes. Si están teniendo problemas en cómo generar nuevos clientes, vean la página de:* Blog: Consejos y beneficios de crearlo | Lead MagnetTemas similares: Artículo: Poda de árboles frutales: Guía técnica y consejos La poderosa maca y sus beneficios Los Beneficios de la Película Pre-Estirada Consejos para su primera compra segura en Alibaba.com Consejos a un Principiante

----------

